# Big Game Cartridge



## jeep_guy_4x4

Currently I have a rifle for Antelope, sheep, deer....
.257

Its a mark v weatherby.

Most likely I will stick to a weatherby rifle.... I have shot many different rifles and enjoy this the most...

I am considering purchasing a rifle for Elk hunting. I would like input from others concerning what they believe to be an ideal ELK cartridge. I don't want to use a .270, or a .375 H7H, Rather an Ideal cartride, not under powered, or overpowered.. IDEAL...

I was thinking of 1 30-06 or .300 wby magnum...


----------



## canadianmoose

i would go with the aught 6. its a great cartridge, will take down anything that romes in north america and is not over powered for smaller things like deer.


----------



## savagescout

I would go with the 300 wby if you reload you can always load down. Handloads that are cut back a little in powder seem to shoot better too. If you don't handload I'd go with the '06 180 go on sale at the marts cheap and will bring down elk.


----------



## NDTerminator

If I understand correctly, you're asking for an ideal elk only round. If this is the case, I think you are looking at the 300 Mag family (300 Mag, 300 Wby Mag, 300 WSM...), on up to the 338 Mag/340 Wby Mag. I wouldn't discount the 325 WSM or new 338 Federal either.

If a guy is after something you can hunt deer sized stuff and press into service on an elk hunt now & then, now you're looking at the 270/30-06 class and up a to, but shy of the 300 mags. I think the 30-06 or 7MM Mag family are the best choices in this class. My wife has killed a number of elk with the 30-06 and 165 grain handloads.

Roy Weatherby killed everything up to & including Cape Buffalo with the 257 Wby Mag. It's said it was his favorite round of the Weatherby line. There are many who consider it ideal up to moose & elk. Personally, I want a bigger, heavier, tougher bullet at a slower velocity than the 257 WM produces, but to each his own.

I have an elk hunt laid on this Fall. For what it's worth, my primary rifle is going to be a Remington 700 LH in 338 Mag shooting a handload using the 225 grain Hornady Interbond at 2750FPS, and the backup I'm taking is a 700 LH in 7MM Mag shooting a handload using the 160 grain Nosler Partition at 2950FPS.


----------



## caribukiller

in my opinon you can kill any animal with just about any size gun depending on how close you can get. so when you are buying a rifle distance should be a factor in which gun you pick. because i don't know the distance that you might be shooting from i would pick a .280 rem it's a good all around shell for deer or elk.


----------



## T.R.

The current trend is to pursue MAGNUM rifles because the perception is that elk are armor-plated. I can assure you that elk are not fitted with hides and bones that equal tempered Belgian steel. Yet the myth continues and grows each and every year.

30-06 is easily the most popular elk rifle in my home state of Wyoming. 7mm MAG and .308 are also quite popular. These rifles account for several thousand thoroughly dead elk each year. By thoroughly dead I mean to state that these animals fell over and hearts ceased to beat shortly after the lungs were destroyed by soft tipped bullets.

I can't fault 30-06, 7mm MAG, or .308 for elk hunting. They're quite lethal indeed.

Good hunting to you.
TR


----------



## wyogoose

I am a fan of the 7mm and the 30 cal family. I think that there are better 30's than the '06 but they will do. However, in my years of hunting and guiding here in Wy, I have seen many elk killed with as little as a 243. Dont be to quick to downgrade your 257 Wby. Shooting 120 gr. bonded bullets, they are very lethal even at long range.


----------



## OkieYodler

The reason the .30-06 has been around for so long is that it is a versatile, proven round that is hard to beat for an all-purpose-chambered gun. But, the 7mm Remington Magnum would be my choice on elk sized game. It's a little faster, a little flatter, and a little harder hitting.


----------



## T.R.

The 7mm MAG I referred to is Remington's version that was introduced back in the 1960's. It typically comes with a 24 inch barrel which is fine for horseback and Jeep hunts. Yet this long barrel is less than ideal for the hunter who is on his feet all day. There are exceptions of course. A younger man who lives year round at elk hunting altitudes will not notice a longer barrel or heavier outfit. An older hunter who is not be in the same condition and is new to higher altitudes is going to notice the heavier magnum rifle.

I've seen many animals toppled by hunters. There isn't much difference in how the animal behaves after a good double lung hit. The 7mm MAG has a little farther reach than 30-06 or .308 but the wound channels and lethal results appear the same to me. The 7mm MAG is not a hard kicker either and has this advantage over the larger bored magnums. I've never owned a magnum rifle; .308 always works for me.

Now that short magnums have dawned, the hunter who chooses a carbine weight rifle has more options than ever before!
TR


----------



## Horsager

I just returned from a successful Montana elk hunt. I took my 3rd bull in 4 hunts with a 300 Win. I have taken 2 bulls with handloaded 200gn Nosler Partitions and 1 with a handloaded 200gn Barnes TSX (triple shock). All 3 of the elk have been 350+yds. The closest @ 350yds was a "BANG-FLOP", shot right where the neck and shoulders come together with a single 200gn partition. The other two have required a few more shots due to poor shot placement, not caliber. The other two have taken the 1st round in the front leg just below the chest, while that slows them down considerably, it's not lethal. The 1st bull to take that shot became a bullet sponge, soaking up 3 more would-be lethal "BANG-FLOP" type hits, I believe due to adrenaline. The last bull took the 2nd hit just ahead of the on-side rear quarter, through 2 vertebre, broke two ribs, and the bullet rested under the hide on the off side. A 3rd "killing shot" was needed for the last bull, again due to bullet placement, not caliber. I have pics of the latest bull and the recovered bullet in my personal gallery. I will continue to use my 300 Win, it is enough rifle for me, if I need something bigger I have a 375 H&H. I use the 300 for deer as well. I also have a handload for my 270Win I'd be just as confident with for elk, and my H&H shooting 260gn partitions has plenty of stomp and trajectory to be a serious elk rifle.

If I were looking for a "dedicated elk only rifle" I'd look at bullet diameters of .323, .338, or .358 in a case based on the '06 or bigger. My "elk only" rifle would be among these calibers. 8mm Rem mag, 338 win, 340WBY (hurts BAD off the bench!), .358STA, a custom 35 based on a full length Rem Ultra mag case. The rifle would wiegh no more than 9 pounds. It would be SS and wear a McMillan synthetic stock.

[/img]


----------



## rclubb

bought a remington model 700 .338 win to hunt elk this fall and loved it. shot nice 6 by 6 the second day with 200 grain win silver ballistic tips and it only went 50 yds. Also my dad had a browning .300 wsm and took a huge 6 by 6 elk the last morning at 340 yds and rolled it with 180 grain winchester silver ballistis tips.


----------

